# Scroll saw bench plans



## rob39 (4 Oct 2014)

Hi all
Anyone made their own bench for their scroll saw??? Any plans out their?


----------



## Walney Col (4 Oct 2014)

Is this any good to you?





Free sketchup plans available from this page on my web site:-
http://www.seafax.co.uk/index.php?id=worktop-table

The saw is bolted to the table with "exercise pad" underneath it to absorb vibration and it pulls around very easily and can be made to whatever working height you like.
Col.


----------



## scrimper (4 Oct 2014)

Picture of my stands, they are heavily built and incorporate a cupboard and a drawer for the saw odds and ends.


----------



## rob39 (4 Oct 2014)

Looks just perfect Col
(scimper) Was looking at kitchen base units with a solid top but thought they might be to light/not well made. Yours look impressive

Just found this
http://www.stevedgood.com/kennethstand.pdf


----------



## Walney Col (5 Oct 2014)

rob39":3fsa2ey8 said:


> Looks just perfect Col


It probably wouldn't do for everyone. I originally had a thick rubber pad on the front foot and small rubber castors on the back (to help with moving it and isolating vibration even more) but of course being rubber they had a certain amount of bounce about them which encouraged it to tip over sideways while being moved around. If small kids were in the habit of running or playing in the work area it might also not be particularly safe, but seeing as there's only me and the missus now I do like it. Even I can move it single-handedly and with the single leg being in front it's a god send when my spine's playing up and I need to constantly rearrange myself. 

Col.


----------



## rob39 (5 Oct 2014)

I read somewhere that the 3 legged version is more stable than a 4 legged version????


----------



## Scrollerman (5 Oct 2014)

rob39":3mosqkv1 said:


> I read somewhere that the 3 legged version is more stable than a 4 legged version????



Absolutely Rob.
A 4 legged stand needs a totally flat floor to be effective.
A 3 legged stand will always find it's own stability thus making it a good choice if you intend moving it around on varying levels of uneven floor.


----------



## scrimper (6 Oct 2014)

rob39":ofl2cj5t said:


> I read somewhere that the 3 legged version is more stable than a 4 legged version????



Definitely true but 4 legs are easy to level if you need to and it's better if you want to use the space under for storage like my cupboard and Drawer.
Mine is made heavily to cut down on any vibration plus I have rollers/casters under so it can me moved about if needed, folks may think casters a bad idea as it might move about but actually it does not move at all during use.


----------

